# Jaguar Brand Guitars



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of Jaguar _brand_ guitars?? There were a couple guys in my high-school with one. Both were a Jackson type Strat-ish body, (as in shape, but all body mounted components, no strat style pick guard) but they were worlds apart. The one was very cheap feeling... barely playable, while the other had such a slick neck, EMG looking p/u's, locking trem, and a Jackson style headstock. Black gloss with _Jaguar_ scrolled in white. 
A good friend bought the "nice" one. He had it painted purple in the 90's, but it's still a decent player. He's convinced it's a Fender. It looks nothing like a Fender Jaguar, but he insists on calling it, a "Fender Jaguar". I've told him to stop, and alllllll the reasons why it ain't one, but... meh, you can't make their minds up for them. 

I try to search for them, but as soon as you put "Jaguar Guitar" into Google, you get Fender stuff. I found a forum thread on "Strat Talk", but it wasn't much help. 

Anyone??


----------



## Crazcnuk (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, I have been trying to find out info on mine.

It was purchased, by my brother, sometime in the early 1990's. I think he bought it new, in Edmonton, but I am not sure.

It says 'Jaguar' in script on the head stock and on the pickups.

Mine has a double pickup and 2 singles.


----------



## Crazcnuk (Apr 10, 2018)

Photo by Keith Inscho

Couldn't figure out how to put an image here.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I was given a cheap one a few years ago, plywood body with the cheapest electronics money can buy.


----------



## Crazcnuk (Apr 10, 2018)

https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff155/Crazcnuk/Crazcnuk Gallery/KeithGuitar.jpg


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 27, 2020)

Crazcnuk said:


> Ive got a rickenbacker version that I’ve been so curious about!
> https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff155/Crazcnuk/Crazcnuk Gallery/KeithGuitar.jpg


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 27, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Jaguar _brand_ guitars?? There were a couple guys in my high-school with one. Both were a Jackson type Strat-ish body, (as in shape, but all body mounted components, no strat style pick guard) but they were worlds apart. The one was very cheap feeling... barely playable, while the other had such a slick neck, EMG looking p/u's, locking trem, and a Jackson style headstock. Black gloss with _Jaguar_ scrolled in white.
> A good friend bought the "nice" one. He had it painted purple in the 90's, but it's still a decent player. He's convinced it's a Fender. It looks nothing like a Fender Jaguar, but he insists on calling it, a "Fender Jaguar". I've told him to stop, and alllllll the reasons why it ain't one, but... meh, you can't make their minds up for them.
> 
> I try to search for them, but as soon as you put "Jaguar Guitar" into Google, you get Fender stuff. I found a forum thread on "Strat Talk", but it wasn't much help.
> ...


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Resurrecting my old thread. Still cannot find any info on Jaguar brand guitars. I have a buddy looking to sell, but I can't even begin to research it's value. Hoping to get a pic from him.

Anyone heard of these, or know anything about them that missed the thread a few years ago??

<<<EDIT>>>
Found this on the forum attached to Ultimate Guitar.com (which I did not know existed) 

_Its early to mid 1980's Korean made. The headstock and truss cover look like they are from Samick to me. From the little info I've found, Jaguar started in about 1981 and only produced guitars for a few years.

From 1986-1987, Samick-made Epiphones had the exact same (not similar, but exact) headstock and truss cover on their S-Series strat-style guitars. They only ran that shape for the 1986-1987 model run due to threat of a lawsuit from Jackson. If the info I've found is correct about them being Korean, it would only make sense that they were also made at the Samick plant, most likley along side of the Epiphone S-Series guitars for a short while. This would also explain why there is little to no info about them, as they probably ended production of the Jaguar brand (at least for export) at the time of the lawsuit threat.

During the early 1980's, most, if not all, Korean export guitars were made at the Samick factory, just like most Japanese exports guitars were made at Matsumoku, Fuji-Gen or Terada (which were all connected to eachother in some way). Though my info on your guitar is mostly speculation, its pretty easy to put the pieces of the puzzle together knowing a little about asian guitar history of the early 1980's. _


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I remember seeing those guitars, unfortunately I know nothing about them.

Just wanted to send it to the top for you


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

I remember seeing one of these in the pawn shop when I bought my Kramer many, many years ago. There was also a Westone like Varg Vikernes used on the early Burzum albums but the $300 Stagemaster was obviously the one I went home with. It's also the guitar that convinced me I don't need a trem.


----------



## Crazcnuk (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Pickboy to the stars. (Nov 25, 2020)

A neck I acquired on a home made guitar. The neck is very well made with quality wood. Grey sticker = Samick factory.


----------



## sherwintanedo (Jan 5, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Jaguar _brand_ guitars?? There were a couple guys in my high-school with one. Both were a Jackson type Strat-ish body, (as in shape, but all body mounted components, no strat style pick guard) but they were worlds apart. The one was very cheap feeling... barely playable, while the other had such a slick neck, EMG looking p/u's, locking trem, and a Jackson style headstock. Black gloss with _Jaguar_ scrolled in white.
> A good friend bought the "nice" one. He had it painted purple in the 90's, but it's still a decent player. He's convinced it's a Fender. It looks nothing like a Fender Jaguar, but he insists on calling it, a "Fender Jaguar". I've told him to stop, and alllllll the reasons why it ain't one, but... meh, you can't make their minds up for them.
> 
> I try to search for them, but as soon as you put "Jaguar Guitar" into Google, you get Fender stuff. I found a forum thread on "Strat Talk", but it wasn't much help.
> ...


I have the Superstrat, got it from a trade.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

sherwintanedo said:


> I have the Superstrat, got it from a trade.


WOW!! That is the exact model my buddy has. It was originally grey, but he had it (professionally) sprayed purple.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> WOW!! That is the exact model my buddy has. It was originally grey, but he had it (professionally) sprayed purple.


Any idea the value of that trade??


----------



## sherwintanedo (Jan 5, 2022)

Was like a $300 equivalent, Canadian.


----------

